# Chucks



## LarryWolfe (Oct 15, 2006)

I got two chuck that were almost 5lbs each, splashed w/worcestershire sauce and rubbed down with some Wolfe Rub BOLD.  Put them on around 6 this morning, they're foiled now and sitting at 195*, I'll pull around 200*.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 15, 2006)

You do those on the kettle Larry? How long did it take them to get up to temp on the kettle? Did you have to add charcoal during the cook?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 15, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> You do those on the kettle Larry? How long did it take them to get up to temp on the kettle? Did you have to add charcoal during the cook?



Bruce I've done one on the kettle before so I figured why use the WSM and use more charcoal (plus the WSM needed to be cleaned and I didn't feel like cleaning it).  I used one charcoal basket filled and added about 10 lit coals.  Temps held in the 300* range all day with the bottom vent completely closed,which was fine with me.  I added coals 1 time, (about 15).  I would have used alot more on the WSM.

Actually, I put the chucks on this morning while the temps were in the 30's and the Performer was at temp in about 30 minutes.

Here's the finished chuck.


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 15, 2006)

Looks good Larry.  I would not even attempt it on my kettle.  

I don't have a hinged grate.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice chuckie Larry! Can you give us a review on that Wolfe rub bold?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 15, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Nice chuckie Larry! Can you give us a review on that Wolfe rub bold?



Nick as much as I'd like to tell you about the fantastic bark, flavor and tenderness of the chuck that was seasoned with Wolfe Rub Bold, I'll refrain from "hawking" my products at the present time.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 15, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":29hg9ht0]Nice chuckie Larry! Can you give us a review on that Wolfe rub bold?



Nick as much as I'd like to tell you about the fantastic bark, flavor and tenderness of the chuck that was seasoned with Wolfe Rub Bold, I'll refrain from "hawking" my products at the present time.[/quote:29hg9ht0]

Darn, now I'll never know!


----------



## JWJR40 (Oct 15, 2006)

Larry,  They are some nice looking chucks.  I know they must be good with the WRB.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm not "hawking" anything so I'll say that Wolfe Rub Bold turns that fatty,boring cut of meat into some good eats!


----------



## The Missing Link (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice looking chucks larry. As the wolfe blod rub go's I would not know he has not  put it on he's web site for sell yet so i'm having to go by everyone else word.  [smilie=a_whyme.gif]  [smilie=a_rolling.gif]  


Good look food buddy!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 16, 2006)

Good looking Beef Larry!
Save some for beef and bean burritos. (that's what I made last night).


----------



## Finney (Oct 16, 2006)

Looked really good Larry.  I bet the "Bold" was really tasty on that chuck.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Oct 16, 2006)

nice lookin chucks you got there, and even cooked em on the kettle, impressive


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 16, 2006)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> Nice looking chucks larry. As the wolfe blod rub go's I would not know he has not  put it on he's web site for sell yet so i'm having to go by everyone else word.  [smilie=a_whyme.gif]  [smilie=a_rolling.gif]  Good look food buddy!



Link, check *THIS* out!!   Bold is on the market!





			
				Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> nice lookin chucks you got there, and even cooked em on the kettle, impressive



Actually I used alot less fuel by using the kettle.  It was pretty painless on the Kettle, that was the best grill I've ever owned.  I love it!  If I get the rotisserie exension I'd be able to cook anything on that that I could my WSM's!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Oct 16, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="The Missing Link":u5qgb2g8]Nice looking chucks larry. As the wolfe blod rub go's I would not know he has not  put it on he's web site for sell yet so i'm having to go by everyone else word.  [smilie=a_whyme.gif]  [smilie=a_rolling.gif]  Good look food buddy!



Link, check *THIS* out!!   Bold is on the market!





			
				Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> nice lookin chucks you got there, and even cooked em on the kettle, impressive



Actually I used alot less fuel by using the kettle.  It was pretty painless on the Kettle, that was the best grill I've ever owned.  I love it!  *If I get the rotisserie exension I'd be able to cook anything on that that I could my WSM's!*[/quote:u5qgb2g8]

I've got the rotiss option but don't seem to put it to much use. I found that beer can chickens taste better than the rotiss one's


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 16, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":cgc8r5gy][quote="The Missing Link":cgc8r5gy]Nice looking chucks larry. As the wolfe blod rub go's I would not know he has not  put it on he's web site for sell yet so i'm having to go by everyone else word.  [smilie=a_whyme.gif]  [smilie=a_rolling.gif]  Good look food buddy!



Link, check *THIS* out!!   Bold is on the market!





			
				Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> nice lookin chucks you got there, and even cooked em on the kettle, impressive



Actually I used alot less fuel by using the kettle.  It was pretty painless on the Kettle, that was the best grill I've ever owned.  I love it!  *If I get the rotisserie exension I'd be able to cook anything on that that I could my WSM's!*[/quote:cgc8r5gy]

I've got the rotiss option but don't seem to put it to much use. I found that beer can chickens taste better than the rotiss one's[/quote:cgc8r5gy]

I meant if I had the extension it would give me more room on the kettle!  LOL


----------



## The Missing Link (Oct 16, 2006)

Larry I did not know that you added it to your web site until puff pointed it out to me. 

_*Spell Checked by Admin*_


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 16, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":11t24yvh][quote="The Missing Link":11t24yvh]Nice looking chucks larry. As the wolfe blod rub go's I would not know he has not  put it on he's web site for sell yet so i'm having to go by everyone else word.  [smilie=a_whyme.gif]  [smilie=a_rolling.gif]  Good look food buddy!



Link, check *THIS* out!!   Bold is on the market!





			
				Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> nice lookin chucks you got there, and even cooked em on the kettle, impressive



Actually I used alot less fuel by using the kettle.  It was pretty painless on the Kettle, that was the best grill I've ever owned.  I love it!  *If I get the rotisserie exension I'd be able to cook anything on that that I could my WSM's!*[/quote:11t24yvh]

I've got the rotiss option but don't seem to put it to much use. I found that beer can chickens taste better than the rotiss one's[/quote:11t24yvh]


I have found just the opposite here. I enjoy the rotis. chicks much more than the beer can chicks. A little more work but they seem to come out more moist. It could be just me though! [smilie=a_whyme.gif]


----------



## SteerCrazy (Oct 16, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":3ie7sk7v][quote="Larry Wolfe":3ie7sk7v][quote="The Missing Link":3ie7sk7v]Nice looking chucks larry. As the wolfe blod rub go's I would not know he has not  put it on he's web site for sell yet so i'm having to go by everyone else word.  [smilie=a_whyme.gif]  [smilie=a_rolling.gif]  Good look food buddy!



Link, check *THIS* out!!   Bold is on the market!





			
				Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> nice lookin chucks you got there, and even cooked em on the kettle, impressive



Actually I used alot less fuel by using the kettle.  It was pretty painless on the Kettle, that was the best grill I've ever owned.  I love it!  *If I get the rotisserie exension I'd be able to cook anything on that that I could my WSM's!*[/quote:3ie7sk7v]

I've got the rotiss option but don't seem to put it to much use. I found that beer can chickens taste better than the rotiss one's[/quote:3ie7sk7v]


I have found just the opposite here. I enjoy the rotis. chicks much more than the beer can chicks. A little more work but they seem to come out more moist. It could be just me though! [smilie=a_whyme.gif][/quote:3ie7sk7v]

Well, I've done about 4 chicks rotiss and about 3 beer can chicks, I was just learnin the rotiss so that might be the reason. I've done a pork loin that came out good, wantin to do a lamb. Not dissin the rotiss, I just wish I used it more


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 16, 2006)

Next time you do a bird on the rotis, shove a stick of butter inside of it after you season it. It will really self baste then!


----------

